# Clifford's new summer cut



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought I would share his haircut. He loves it! I love it! I always told myself when I first got Clifford that I would never cut his hair short, but here I am getting his haircut shorter, and shorter. I'll never let it grow back. Its so much easier, and less maintenance. I am growing his legs longer. His cut is called the lamb cut by my groomer. Where they keep the legs longer, and shave down everything else. I want to Thank Bentley and Bailey's mommy for sharing her boys new do's, because that is where I got Clifford haircut from. In time Clifford's legs will be long like Bentley and Bailey's. Thanks for looking....


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i love it too.so cute. :wub:


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Adorable!!! - the lamb cut- thats cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love Clifford's new cut. :aktion033: That's what Chloe has only the hair on her face and head are bobbed.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Clifford looks sweet  Sarah ( who is afraid of the clippers )


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for all your nice replys, I will pass these lovely compliments onto Clifford, lol...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! He is all grown up............very cut summer do.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Clifford looks adorable in his new cut!!! :wub: He looks really soft!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh I love his cut! I am going to print out his picture for my groomer. I do MIdis' grooming except when it comes to clipping him down, and he is about ready for that again. I combed him out good tonight and his body hair is now back to about 2 inches. Leg hair a little longer (which he needs as he is a bit leggy). Ears and beard were clipped short a few months ago, but could use another inch or so cut off (I could do that but if I pay for a whole groom might as well get the Pro to do it. )

Thanks for sharing! I love seeing the various clips of our Malts so that I have something to show my groomer. As I have mentioned before, she is hearing impaired so a picture is QUITE helpful and she is so very good about trying hard to do exactly what you want. 

Cyndi


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

He looks great! I'm trying to talk myself into a puppy cut for Zoey. I know we'd both be happier but I keep thinking I'll do it "next" time. I really like Clifford's cut.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not sure if this Bentley or Bailey but this is how I want Clifford to look. His legs were left longer, but they are only an 1inch longer then his body.

Bentley & Bailey Beautiful Haircut


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 14 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591242


> I'm not sure if this Bentley or Bailey but this is how I want Clifford to look. His legs were left longer, but they are only an 1inch longer then his body.
> 
> Bentley & Bailey Beautiful Haircut[/B]


Midis needs his legs trimmed longer, too. HE is a bit leggy so it is much more attractive for him to have his leg hair longer. (Once you make the mistake, you are well aware of the problem!)

Cyndi


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jun 14 2008, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591249


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 14 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591242





> I'm not sure if this Bentley or Bailey but this is how I want Clifford to look. His legs were left longer, but they are only an 1inch longer then his body.
> 
> 
> Bentley & Bailey Beautiful Haircut[/B]


Midis needs his legs trimmed longer, too. HE is a bit leggy so it is much more attractive for him to have his leg hair longer. (Once you make the mistake, you are well aware of the problem!)

Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]

Midis would look gorgeous in the Bentley & Bailey cut aka (lamb cut). You should do it! Its a perect formula for him, legs long, and body short.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Clifford looks great, I really like his new haircut. :aktion033:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He is very cute in his lamb cut. Only the dogs I want to show are in coat, the rest are shorter, much shorter. He is very cute.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Clifford looks quite handsome in his new cut :wub:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, he looks soooo cute with his new haircut!! :wub: 

Sugar has a similar haircut, only I left the hair on her face longer and didn't cut the hair on her body quite as short. I love this cut, I think it looks great on all dogs!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:chili: :chili: He looks GREAT :chili: :chili: 
He so adorable, he looks so happy to.
I am so glad he had such a great groom :biggrin:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 14 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591242


> I'm not sure if this Bentley or Bailey but this is how I want Clifford to look. His legs were left longer, but they are only an 1inch longer then his body.
> 
> Bentley & Bailey Beautiful Haircut[/B]



Clifford looks GREAT!!!!! Bentley and Brighton are so glad you liked their cut! We take it as a compliment that Clifford wanted a similar cut!! He looks very handsome and will love the ease and care of this cut!!!!!! It will much easier on mommy to take care of this for summer! You pup is too too cute. I just love his little sweet face with those adorable eyes!!!!


----------

